# Compare contents of Two Files (and more)



## Perishingflames (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am needing an app that can compare a directory of folders, or just individual files to compare the contents of each to see if they are different (not just modify dates and such). If you know of one please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## macbri (Aug 23, 2008)

FileMerge should do what you want, it's part of Apple's Developer Tools.  It will be in /Developer/Applications/Utilities, identical files will be labeled in grey, files with differences will be in black.


----------



## Perishingflames (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have developer.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 23, 2008)

HexEdit can compare individual files, but not folders.

You can use the 'diff' command from Terminal to compare files or entire folders. See http://www.macworld.com/article/132219/2008/02/termfoldercomp.html


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 24, 2008)

Perishingflames said:


> I don't have developer.



Developer tools were included on the install CDs/DVDs for some versions of OS X, and are also available for free by signing up for a free account on http://developer.apple.com.


----------



## antony09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Try to use this folder and file compare utility. It works well and easy-to-use and very useful.


----------



## simbalala (Jan 22, 2010)

TextWrangler is a free version of BBEdit and it's great for comparing files and multi-file search and compare.


----------

